# 12" Box



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

My 12" Box is leaving a pretty thick edge on both sides. I'm new to using boxes is this normal and you just have to sand it off or is there some adjusment that needs to be done. 

Its a tape tech easy clean.


----------



## Lloydnz (Oct 21, 2010)

You need to adjust the screws at each end of the blade holder.wind them in 1/2 a turn and try running a joint keep doing this till no edges show. Also check that the blade holder is not sticking to the box facing spray some lube on it to keep it running free and all should be good :thumbsup:


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

What setting is it on, 2 or 3 for first coat, 3 or 4 for second, too high of a setting will cause it to leave edges


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

DrywallerDustin said:


> What setting is it on, 2 or 3 for first coat, 3 or 4 for second, too high of a setting will cause it to leave edges


I try to run it tighter for my second coat cause I fill with a 10" on the first coat


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

A smooth finish said:


> I try to run it tighter for my second coat cause I fill with a 10" on the first coat


Running it tighter will leave taller edges :thumbsup:. Like mentioned already try turning the screws a half turn or until you can feel them catch with your fingernail and you should be fine.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Here's the thing with a 12 box. Check blade adjustment or PUSH HARDER!!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 28, 2012)

Most tape tech boxes run pretty tight even on a lower setting, my 12"" runs tight as can be and it's probably 15 years old!! Adjust your blade and don't forget to check the shoes to make sure they aren't worn out


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> My 12" Box is leaving a pretty thick edge on both sides. I'm new to using boxes is this normal and you just have to sand it off or is there some adjusment that needs to be done.
> 
> Its a tape tech easy clean.


flip the blade around also,

when adjusting screw run fingernail down bottom of shoe till it catches the blade, your fingernail should just catch and run over, adjust with smigen turns from there if you want but shoul be good


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I will try to see if I can figure it out


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Take the blade out and clean everything thoroughly first before you adjust the blade, when you adjust it put pressure on the blade, make sure it's adjusted a whisker above the side skids. If done right the mud edge should be so tight it should look more like a stain than an edge.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> If done right the mud edge should be so tight it should look more like a stain than an edge.


You should be able to hear the blade rubbing on the wall when you run the box.:yes: That means the blade is making solid contact with the wall. 

Also, you will have to adjust/change the blade on your skim box, be it 10 or 12", more often than the blade on your block coat box.

We ALWAYS run a few test seams to make sure the box is set correctly before we have at it.


----------

